

Keybase GitHub Issue: Uploading Private Keys Puts Users At Risk - hyperpape
https://github.com/keybase/keybase-issues/issues/160

======
hyperpape
To forestall inevitable misunderstandings, this is an optional feature--they
are not doing something this unsafe as a default. It just strikes some of us
as a really bad idea.

